# New Ball Python



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Meet Galahad:


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

I've always wondered, what does "Het" mean?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

he is decent looking


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

acidWarp said:


> I've always wondered, what does "Het" mean?
> [snapback]849118[/snapback]​


het = hetrozygous.
It means its carrying a recessive gene. This means that it doesnt show the phenotype for this gene, but if it is bred with another specimin with the recessive gene 1 in 4 of the offspring will show the recessive phenotype (in theory, if its simple monohybrid inheritance)

Very nice BP pics!!


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

j_burf said:


> het = hetrozygous.
> It means its carrying a recessive gene. This means that it doesnt show the phenotype for this gene, but if it is bred with another specimin with the recessive gene 1 in 4 of the offspring will show the recessive phenotype (in theory, if its simple monohybrid inheritance)
> 
> Very nice BP pics!!
> [snapback]849140[/snapback]​


Ah, that makes sense







. Thanks, nice looking BP btw.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

acidWarp said:


> Ah, that makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, once we pick up a het female, some of their offspring will look like this:


----------



## apaap (Jun 4, 2004)

Very impresive snake


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Nice markings!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

frigin sweet


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Now that is a kick ass snake. Cant wait to see some awesome babies!


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

You'll be able to make some nice cash once you get some albino balls. They were pretty damn pricy last I checked.

If you don't mind me asking, how much was the het?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

niec


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i assume you were at the rep show @ county center


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Yes, but I didn't purchase the Ball there.


----------

